# L3pipe



## l3p (Nov 18, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel i7 5930K
Asus X99 Deluxe
LG 34U95-P 34? 3440×1440
Nvidia Geforce Reference GTX980 X2
Nvidia 2-Way SLI Bridge
Corsair Dominator Platinum 64GB DDR4 2400Mhz
Corsair Dominator Platinum Light Bars
Corsair Force Series™ LX 512GB X2
Corsair HXi Series HX1000i
Corsair White sleeved Cable Kit
Corsair Vengeance K70 RGB
Corsair Vengeance M65 RGB
Corsair Commander Mini
Corsair Link Lighting Node
Corsair SP120 LED White 8x
Bitspower fittings & Pump/res combos
EKWB blocks, radiators & liquid

*Mods:*
The custom frame design was based on Corsair Dominator Platinum light bars.
Same goes for the aluminum cable clips, they were custom designed by me and my friend Scott. CNC milled by Nanoxia specially for this project.
I cut 2 Corsair Force LX ssd’s in half and modded them together with original Platinum bars on the sides.
Used 12V LED spot rail (6mm thick nickel plated copper pipe) I found at work for GPU and RAD stability.

A casemod .. without a case


----------



## NohCego (Nov 20, 2015)

Fantastic Job Peter!!  10/10


----------



## l3p (Nov 20, 2015)

NohCego said:


> Fantastic Job Peter!!  10/10



Thanks man, appreciated!


----------



## Heaven7 (Nov 22, 2015)

Absolutely awesome - a piece of beauty. Much more than fantastic, I can't even imagine all the hard work you went through to create this "case mod without a case". The result speaks for itself, though. Wonderful pictures, love the cat . Already voted, but sadly there is a 10 point maximum... 
Thanks for sharing this "case" with us here, I'll surely remember it for a long time. Just so nice to look at... respect, dude!


----------



## l3p (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Heaven7, probably the biggest compliment I got till now


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 22, 2015)

l3p said:


> Thanks Heaven7, probably the biggest compliment I got till now


That's what you said to me to  ehehehe , its(this case video) still on my YT account mate only under a different nick 

and i still feel the same..
great mod..

Ray..


----------



## KevSmeg (Aug 13, 2016)

Amazing work 10


----------



## Fabio Bologna (May 9, 2020)

I'm amazed that still after 5 years this is the top rated mod 
Deserved I think anyway


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

I voted 6/10 because:

I love it, but does look like a dust magnet, Lot of exposed bits, needs a glass cover really. still cool though, just my opinion.


----------

